
The Privacy Threat from Always-On Microphones Like the Amazon Echo - ergot
https://www.aclu.org/blog/free-future/privacy-threat-always-microphones-amazon-echo
======
bahjoite
When visiting the residence of a user of such devices, how should a privacy
conscious person approach the thorny issue of desiring one's voice not to be
recorded and transmitted?

------
louprado
In 2020 we'll all be talking like gangsters. The G's have been privacy
conscience for centuries which is why their language evolves at such a high
rate.

For the record "Alexa turn off" and "Alexa stop listening" were NOPs on my
Echo. But you can shout "Alexa ping" and "Alexa hello" to test if it is in the
room.

------
finid
Buyers of such devices don't seem to care.

~~~
ergot
Unless it affects them directly, just like how tobacco smokers don't see any
immediate bad effects from smoking. But they know somewhere down the line
something awful will happen.

